# oleppas



## AC207

Hello,
In the expression "oleppas hiljaa" what means the word oleppas?
I know "hiljaa" means "quietly, slowly", but oleppas i don't know!!!
If anyone could help me, I'll thank so much!!
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## AutumnOwl

_Oleppas_ is a form of _ole = be_, and _"oleppas hiljaa_" means _you be quiet_ in spoken language.


----------



## sakvaka

_*Oleppas_ is no Finnish word. _Olepas _is, but it’s often (mistakenly) written with a double p because the common pronunciation is /'o.lep.pas/

More precisely, _olepas_ consists of _ole _("be"), -_pa_ (an enclitic particle) and -_s _(another enclitic particle).


----------

